# Coolant issues - Title missing



## mriddchevy (Feb 7, 2020)

h


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Is the shop a Chevy shop? Even then I think they break other things when fixing your thing. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## mriddchevy (Feb 7, 2020)

No it’s not a Chevy shop. Just somewhere I have taken my cars the past few years. Do you think the fact that the oil needs changed could cause overheating?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

mriddchevy said:


> No it’s not a Chevy shop. Just somewhere I have taken my cars the past few years. Do you think the fact that the oil needs changed could cause overheating?


It depends on how much oil is in the engine. I'd say probably not. What year and model CRUZE do you have?


----------



## mriddchevy (Feb 7, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It depends on how much oil is in the engine. I'd say probably not. What year and model CRUZE do you have?


2016 Chevy Cruze limited


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

mriddchevy said:


> 2016 Chevy Cruze limited


Consider taking it into the dealer for inspection and possible warranty work if applicable?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My sonjust complained about the same thing this morning on his way to work I changed the oil last week. 2014 LT


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Assuming you have a Gen I Cruze, here are a few of the possible fixes depending on what is actually wrong:

1. Check your coolant level. The system may not have been "burped" completely. Refill as needed. Nice reply by Jblackburn to a similar issue. If you are able too, pressurize your cooling system to find any extraneous leaks.
2. Use an app like Torque or a ScanGauge etc to see the actual coolant temp.
3. Make sure the water outlet is not cracked
4. See if the thermostat is working - see video 3 below for place to check.
5. Determine whether or not the water pump is leaking. There is a TSB for this for some models


Both temp sensors:




or




or


----------

